# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Bonsai

## teta

_Shiqoni ca ka blere,mmm Bonsaiii sa e kam kerkuar dhe paramendoni ca cmimi?!
vetem 7 euro,e pyeta disa here cmimin shiteses ,dhe ishte vertet ky cmim...
ka kohe qe po kolekcionoj..

po postoi foton e kesaj te fundit,...hmm nuk beka ,cenka foto me madhesi te tepruar(me mesoni si ta zvogloi??!!)
nderkohe po e postoi nje nga google_




*Ca eshte bonsai?

Bonsai eshte nje trung ne miniature qe e quajn si “shkurtabiqi i hortikultures”,por per kulturen Japonez dhe Kineze, Bon –sai eshte" Peme ne vazo".
 Te kesh Peme ne vazo nuk do te thot gjithmon bonsai.Bonsai eshte nje replik ne miniature e trungjeve ne natyre.Ajo rritet exkluzivisht ne vazo.Bonsai eshte nje veper artistike qe njeriu e krijoj duke perdorur materialin natyral bimor
Druri dhe vazo duhet te jen ne kompozicion mes veti dhe te krijojn nje njesi.
Si gjod veper arti edhe bonsai ka kompozicionin,barazpeshen,simetrin,prespektiven,th  ellesi,teksturen,ngjyren ect,ne ndryshim me pikturen ku mund te perfundohet arti,Bonsai eshte nje art ne zhvillim..

Meqenese Bonsai jeton pleqerin e thelle 500-700 vj bima percillet gjenerat  pas gjenerate dhe kshu familjet lidhen emocionalisht per te.
Jetegjatesia e bimes e bene ate me madheshtore dhe i jep rendesi.


Ca eshte ajo qe e bene nje trung te jete Bonsai ?

1 Bonsai eshte nje peme ne vazo-artistikisht i perpunuar ,trungu i njejt i mbjellur ne oborr quhet Topiari,jo Bonsai

2 Ajo qe Bonsait i jep shtat eshte trugu i trash,dhe te duken rrenjet siperfaqesore

3 Si rregull  eshte qe bonsai deget e poshtme ti kete te trasha dhe ne maje hollohen,Largesia mes degeve zvoglohet duke arritur te majat.

4 Ne meste degeve duhet te kete hapsire qe te fitohet ndjesia e nje peme e miniature e jo nje grumbulli degesh

5 Bonsai ka pjese te trungut te vdekur qe jep ndjesin e drurit te vjeter
*

----------


## UNiROSS

shume i bukur, ku e bleve?

----------


## teta

Albi- shoping center, Prishtina city

----------


## UNiROSS

ka perparuar kosova ,
hera e pare qe i pashe keto ishin neper filma dheme pelqyen shume

----------


## teta

.... i kam bere hile nje kolege,kishte nje bonsai,por nuk ja dinte vleren e saj,dhe e e pyes une nje dite : te ta blej nje lule tjeter ma jep ti mua kete?
ooo menjehere ,e di po me shkon ne nerva qe sa ka kohe,iha sa e sa e kam e fare nuk rritet!!!!!!

E DI ,E DI eshte dashur te ja shpjegoja,poor aq e deshiroja at lule sa nuk i thash gjeee.

----------


## UNiROSS

LOL,  
nuk ka pas faj ajo qe se ka ditur se sjane te informuar njerzit per keto gjera

----------


## teta

okk e zvoglova tani
jaa ,dhe mos guxoi kush te mos ti pelqei  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Enii

sa e vjeter eshte lulja jote ? dhe si kujdesesh per te qe te zgjase shume kohe ?

----------


## teta

eshte shum e re

do drite indiekte,une e ujis gjdo dy dite,kjo nuk ka dhe si gjdo lule tjeter,por nje mase qe agronomet e quajn treset,mund te blihet ne shitore ku shitet dhe ti shtohet dheu special nese shef se lulja nuk eshte me gjethe qe kan ngjyrim normal

pooor ,do postoi udhezimet e specializuar se si duhet te kujdesei per nje bonsai

----------


## hot_prinz

> okk e zvoglova tani
> jaa ,dhe mos guxoi kush te mos ti pelqei



Tete,

ky bonsai yt me duket paksa lakuriq..  :pa dhembe:

----------


## teta

te duket??!!
mos thuaj tani te dal ne shooping edhe per te,as ta beje dhembin KAQ!
_
eshte ende bebe mor,shikoja trungun.....tiiiii,ajde shpejt ndaja nje kompliment se iu rrezuan gjethet nga merzia._

shiko ca i bene ky profesionalisti bonsai-ve qe jan te veshur trash  :me dylbi: 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwRhJ...mbedded#at=366

----------


## hot_prinz

> te duket??!!
> mos thuaj tani te dal ne shooping edhe per te,as ta beje dhembin KAQ!
> _
> eshte ende bebe mor,shikoja trungun.....tiiiii,ajde shpejt ndaja nje kompliment se iu rrezuan gjethet nga merzia._




O sa i mire Bonsai, gici gici gici.  :syte zemra:

----------


## teta

mmmmm,me mire :Lulja3:

----------


## teta

yess ,kam bler nje te rradhes....

 hhhmmmmm prit ta beje edhe nje foto duket shum e madhe kshu

----------


## teta

*edukimi elementar

1.MBJELLJA: nje nga hapat kryesore per nje rritje te sukseshme te bimes.Nese nuk mbillet menjehere mund te vie deri te kalbja e rrenjeve.

2.TOKA (baza) Duhet te jete e drenuar.Nese doni vet te beni kombinimin e bazes duhet: rere,tenisit (nje lloj dheu special) dhe dicka e njejt si humusi ne perepjestim 1:4.Disa nga to duan tharrtir speciale te dheut prandaja kujdes,
personalisht preferoi te blej dhe te gatshem te lulishtja ku jane te perziera ne % te duhura.

3.FORMIMI i BIMES: Zaknisht behet ne pranver,Duhet kushtuar kujdes llojit te bimes,Bimen e formojm per te ruajtur stlin dhe te mbahet ne madhesi te caktuar.

4.NDRIQIMI: per ato ne ambient te mbyllur,Bonsai nuk duhet te jete me afer se 30 cm nga dritarja.Rrezet e diellit mund ti djegin fletet e bimes,e ne rastet extreme edhe ta demtoi fare.Edhe dimrit mbahet large per shkak te temperaturave te ulta.

5.TEMPERATURA: secila bime ka temperature specifike qe mund te zhvillohet,duhet marr te dhenat per secilen nga to.

6.DIMRIMI:Shum nga bimet duhet kaluar ne temp te ftohet dimrin,ne fazen e qetesise,ne disa tjera nuk guxon te kalon nen 5 grad.

7.UJITJA : Ujitja e shpesht shkakton kalbjen e renjeve dhe shkatrimin e saj.Edhe te thahen rrenjet nuk duhet lejuar sepse njejt kjo shkatron lulen.Me se miri te vendoset nje shkop per pastrimin e dhembeve ne fund te dheut te lules dhe te kontrollohet si eshte maja e shkopit.

8.USHQYSHMERIA:ne stinen e dimrit nuk duhet sepse bima eshte ne qetesi,Ushqehen ne pranver dhe vjesht,blihet materiali sepcial teluleshiteset.Ushqyshmeria nderpritet kur temparaturat bijnn  nen 5 grad*

----------


## teta

ok po e postoi edhe njehere te shifet madhesia reale

----------


## honest

Më Vie Mir 
Dhe Un Kam Aficion Për Bonsai

----------


## Vidasusi

Çdo herë më janë dukur interesant bonsait. Kam dashur që moti të blej, por meqen se ende nuk jam stacionuar në një vend, s'kam pasur mundësinë. Megjithatë, i konsideroj si vepër arti. Janë fantastike. 

E tani që lexova se një bonsai mund të jetoj deri me 500-700 vjet, u habita shumë. Je e sigurt për këtë?? Nëse është e vërtetë - është fantastike.

Dhe një pyetje: A mund të bëhet bonsai çdo lloj druri që rritet në natyrë? Dhe a rritë bonsai frute të njejta, në miniaturë, si ekzamplari i tij i vërtetë?  (drurë molle bonsai, të bëj molla të vockla??  :ngerdheshje:  )

----------


## BlueBaron

Teta, ai Bonsai yt ngjan pak si Bonsai "kinez" ...  :ngerdheshje: 

Mos t'a ka hedhur shitsja ???

----------


## hot_prinz

tete,

tani prej se largu po duket me i bukur ky bonsai yt, edhe une e dua tani nje bonsai.  :syte zemra:

----------

